# Estonian: kooli minema vs koolis käima



## Setwale_Charm

Can anybody explain the actual difference between these two expressions to me? Which is more correct?


----------



## Ulfus

koolis käima means go to shcool regularly
kooli minema means go to school once
examples
mine kooli - go to school
he goes to school everyday - ta käib koolis iga päev
hope that helps


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Suur tänu, Ulfus!


----------



## halfminded

I guess it is like in Russian there is "idtii v shkolu" (=kooli minema) ja "hodit v shkole" (koolis käima) (sorry, but my keyboard doesn`t have russian alphabet)


----------



## Setwale_Charm

You are quite right. I have already drawn this parallel myself. Thank you, halfminded.


----------

